# iMac G4 - hooking up to internet issue



## ComputerQueen (Nov 23, 2007)

My grandson just got an iMac G4 on Ebay. He has his Windows computer set up on the AT&T network at home. He is trying to get this computer online using a Hawking Technology-Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter. He says it sees the network - says it's connected but doesn't actually connect. 

He thought he needed an "airport card" - to get it to work... I think it's probably a setup issue. I know nothing about Macs....I only know Windows...any guidence would be helpful. Thanks!:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, being it isn't an Airport card, he needs to make sure that he has all the drivers and software installed for the adapter. If there isn't any drivers, then it will not work.


----------



## Receng56 (Jan 21, 2007)

ComputerQueen said:


> My grandson just got an iMac G4 on Ebay. He has his Windows computer set up on the AT&T network at home. He is trying to get this computer online using a Hawking Technology-Wireless-G USB 2.0 Network Adapter. He says it sees the network - says it's connected but doesn't actually connect.
> 
> He thought he needed an "airport card" - to get it to work... I think it's probably a setup issue. I know nothing about Macs....I only know Windows...any guidence would be helpful. Thanks!:4-dontkno


Has he tried going to the Ralink site here?


----------

